# Jabberd Server (Windows)



## TTP (3. Juni 2004)

hi folk,

ich hab versucht nach dem Tutorial den Jabberd Server zu installieren, aber da ich windoof hab, komm ich damit nicht so ganz klar, wenn der server läuft, wie registriere ich mich? 

PS: *Irgendwie gar nicht klar komm*

kann mir jemand nicht mal ne Configfile machen mit erklärung, das auch AIM, ICQ, Y! geht.... am besten gleich n Tutorial 

*AUF HILFE HOFF*

PPS: bin n bisschen dumm, sry


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TTP _
> *ich hab versucht nach dem Tutorial den Jabberd Server zu installieren, aber da ich windoof hab, komm ich damit nicht so ganz klar, wenn der server läuft, wie registriere ich mich?*



Mit dem Jabber-Klient (z. B. Exodus oder mit Miranda) kann man sich auf dem Jabber-Server registrieren.


----------



## TTP (6. Juni 2004)

jo danke, aber irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht ganz auf reihe, der stürzt immer ab, wenn er sich registrieren will, kann ich mich auch anders regestrieren?


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Juni 2004)

Ja, in der Jabber Dokumentation gibt es eine kurze Anleitung wie man das mit *Telnet* machen kann.

Oder Du verwendest einen anderen Klienten, die auch auf der Jabber Homepage gelistet sind (www.jabber.org)

 Gruß,
Neuro


----------

